# 750 ac. for lease on chattahoochee river



## sullivar (Jul 26, 2007)

I just got a phone call tonight from a friend of mine and he was telling me about a 750 ac. tract of land next to their lease that has just became avaliable. I don't know much about it although he was telling me it's a gold mine(all of their big deer was shot coming off this place). He did say it was all woods (mature pines and hardwood bottoms) and is loaded with deer and turkey. It is located in early co. (S/W georgia) I think he's looking for a group of 5-7 hunters to lease it with him but, he may be looking for members to. If you are interested let me know and I'll put you in touch with him. I don't know how much he want's (he didn't say) just thought I'd pass it along maybe it will help someone out.


----------



## sullivar (Jul 27, 2007)

(UPDATE) just spoke to him this morning and he told me he is more interested in a group of hunter's at this time not memberships. So if you and a couple of your friends are looking this would be a great place.


----------



## don (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm looking....I sent you an Instant Message ..


----------



## jepho1 (Jul 29, 2007)

i am interested in a membership.. also if availible 2 other friends of mine would like to join... total of 3

let me know??


----------



## FloridaBoy1957 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Interested, maybe 1 other member*

Im interested.  PM details, costs, phone number to call.  Thanks, Frank.  Hunt 1-2 times per year.


----------



## johnt@gulfside (Aug 5, 2007)

*keep me informed*

i would be interested . maybe you could have him call me 352-584-0179


----------



## JFKFLA (Aug 6, 2007)

*Very Interested*

have had a lease in early county for several years and lost it this past year due to land selling. Please PM me with contact information. I have 8 hunters ( all family and close friends that have been hunting together for years). Thankyou. QDM


----------



## skeeterbit (Aug 6, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## talisman (Aug 7, 2007)

jepho1 said:


> i am interested in a membership.. also if availible 2 other friends of mine would like to join... total of 3
> 
> let me know??



hey are you and your friends looking for a club we ahve 2 openings in early county Ga


----------



## sullivar (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks to all who have sent P.M's and replied back with contact #'s  I will be calling him tommorrow and leaving him all your information. You should hear back from him in a day or two hope everything work's out for someone. FloridaBoy1957 I got your message I will also give you a call tommorrow.  Thanks


----------

